# TNC - Transol Corporation



## thestorm (27 October 2006)

Hi 

I held shares in this company when they went into Administration in 2005.

Thye have now been relisted but I am confused as to whether my original shareholding is worthless or whether I can still trade these shares.

The part that is confusing me is that the company issued a new prospectus just last month that was fully subscribed.

Can someone please assist me?

Thanks


----------



## thestorm (28 October 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies - very much appreciated


----------



## thestorm (29 October 2006)

No, thank you. All of your replies are so resourceful and informative.


----------



## tasmanian (29 October 2006)

day storm,

ill try to fit this in around all the other replies.alot of ideas thrown around here for you too work off.

the best i can suggest is to ring your broker and see if you still actually own tmen or just ring the company.

not much info sorry but the best i can come up with.hope it helps.probaly not as much as the other replies but might work.

cheers


----------



## Seneca60BC (29 October 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of your replies - very much appreciated



LOL


----------



## hangseng (15 June 2007)

TNC is about to undergo a major transformation.

Now firmly on my watch list and initial position taken, an excellent entry level stock with very low market capitalisation (under $8m) and the latest base metals aquisition is potentially exceptional and displaying early high grades of copper, gold and lead so zinc is also very likely.

Read the 17th April report.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070417/pdf/311z0wlvwtvr33.pdf 

In part:
"LMI has a 100% interest in three gold / copper and base metals exploration projects located within the Kingdom of Cambodia, approximately 400 kilometers north-east of Phnom Penh and South of the Laos border. The project areas are called Banlung and Oyadao. LMI can earn a 70% joint venture interest in the third project area called Amdong Meas. The Banlung and Oyadao project areas have previously had limited exploration work carried out including stream, soil and rock sampling, trenching and more recently a magnetic airborne survey that is currently undergoing geophysical
interpretation. Some initial exploration test drilling has been conducted and results are pending. The tenements total approximately 1100 square kilometers, including 208 square kilometers under the Amdong Meas joint venture."


----------



## hangseng (15 June 2007)

*Announcement out*

Due diligence is complete and LMI to be sold to TNC.

This is extremely positive announcement for TNC.


----------



## hangseng (18 June 2007)

TNC is on the move.

Chart looking very positive, volume increasing progressively and all indicators clearly turned positive. Name change about to occur to represent the new face of a potentially significant base metals company. Very early days indeed but a positive start.


----------



## mickqld (19 June 2007)

Yes hangseng I am liking the look of this one. Jumped in this morning at 3.2 cents. Not much known about the potential resources in N.E cambodia but I am speculating that there could be some good rewards from this relatively unexplored area of the world. In this day and age of resource speculation you have to got to find areas that are relatively unknown but may yield some significant finds. Heres hoping these guys have found that.


----------



## mickqld (21 June 2007)

Major move on TNC here. Previous highest close since reconst. was 4 cents sitting on 4.3 cents at moment up 22%. Volume is going to exceed previous highs as well. No news but someone is very interested.


----------



## ideaforlife (21 June 2007)

Where is Hengseng, TNC is getting very strong after a few days' "thinking". Trading volume has reached 6.5 mio within 1.5 hours.


----------



## Spaghetti (21 June 2007)

Had a look, big gap between sellers and buyers atm. .40 buy and .44 sell. Wonder which way it will go.


----------



## Spaghetti (21 June 2007)

Interesting that over 7 million trades today and yet the sell side is a rough total not much over 1 million. I do wonder, obviously not buying for quick sale.


----------



## Spaghetti (21 June 2007)

Closed up 25% higher, volume over 10 mil.

Released an announcement regarding general meeting.

Have tried to figure this one out, anyone have a clue. I don't.


----------



## trj6911 (22 June 2007)

hi guys new to this forum
tnc is a very promising stock huge volume today.
i bought 500000 today 4.9c and its been rolling on since. 
am i aloud to say that i  guess i will find out..


----------



## Spaghetti (22 June 2007)

I bought much smaller parcel when it was obvious something was brewing. I would have bought more if I understood a little more.

They have purchased some tenemants from Great Australia Resources. The land shows promise of potential but still seems at highly speculative stage.

They also do computer software. Their February prospectus suggested they may go either way, mining or computers. Seems an odd combo.

Still nice return in one day, looks likely to move upwards some more based on the high volume today purchasing at the .05 mark. Though one can never tell.


----------



## ideaforlife (25 June 2007)

Also time again to thank Hangseng for picking this one out. TNC seems to have entered a consolidating period, will get more when it stablises.


----------



## norip_zxy (28 June 2007)

bought 100000 today at 3.9c                                                           

up 18% higher and volume over 5m with no ann                                    

any ideas?


----------



## Spaghetti (28 June 2007)

Norip

Never have a clue why this stock moves.

Two weeks ago or less moved up in price massively based on 3 episodes of huge buying. Perhaps one purchaser?

Dropped as quick or quicker.

Rose back somewhat very rapidly.

Not one for the fainthearted!


----------



## hangseng (28 June 2007)

ideaforlife said:


> Also time again to thank Hangseng for picking this one out. TNC seems to have entered a consolidating period, will get more when it stablises.




Cheers mate, interesting watching this pan out (pardon the pun). When you consider where it is at with the sp compared to AAR a few months ago, it makes you wonder is they more to the eye than what we are seeing here.

AAR was 5.5 cents only a few months ago as a gold producer and excellent base metal project in the waiting. TNC is about to embark on an exploration program in some of the best base metal country in the world, as yet mostly unexplored and is heading to 5c already.

Time for watching to see what is going on for me and to hold before buying anymore, but I do like where they are going to in Cambodia very much.

I can't help but think the sentiment is flowing away from some U specs back to traditional base metals, in particular gold, copper and zinc (my favourite).

Let us share what we can find with all on ASF to watch what is going on here. I think prudent in our watching to keep an eye on Oxiana, currently mining in bordering Laos and looking in Cambodia.


----------



## ideaforlife (29 June 2007)

Hangseng. I agree that hype on U is fading but just wondering if investment in Cambodia and Laos has some generic risks such as sovereinghty or other potential political  risks. what do you think on this, Hangseng. 

Cheers


----------



## hangseng (29 June 2007)

ideaforlife said:


> Hangseng. I agree that hype on U is fading but just wondering if investment in Cambodia and Laos has some generic risks such as sovereinghty or other potential political  risks. what do you think on this, Hangseng.
> 
> Cheers




I can't say there is no risk, nor can I state there is risk to my knowledge. The biggest risk I see is unidentified landmines. However managed well this can be overcome, if in fact it is a risk where they are going to mine.

I do know from my research of TNC that they are quite serious about their intentions in Cambodia and that the Cambodian government are actively seeking foreign investment to pursue mining of this largely unexplored country.

The government has a large problem dealing with what they term illegal mining and they want 'legitimate' companies to come to Cambodia to mining in a controlled manner to the benefit of the countries economy. The illegal miners are basically mining without paying royalties to the country and are a major source of local pollution.

TNC, I believe, will be welcomed with open arms and I speculate TNC will be watched closely by Oxiana whom are currently mining in Laos and are looking at Cambodia.

A few of the reads I have found lately on Cambodia and Laos generally.
http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Southeast_Asia/IE30Ae05.html 
http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/country/2005/cblamyb05.pdf
http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/country/2003/cblamyb03.pdf
http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/country/2002/cblamyb02r.pdf
http://www.nationsencyclopedia.com/economies/Asia-and-the-Pacific/Cambodia.html
http://www.panda.org/about_wwf/wher...ermekong/projects/index.cfm?uProjectID=9S0784


----------



## ideaforlife (29 June 2007)

Amazing you are, Hangseng. I guess in my mind it still remains the old chaotic Burmur and having ignored the developments.


----------



## tangrams (24 October 2007)

Don't send your proxies in just yet.

There are several problems with the proposed resolutions as outlined in the current mailout and announcement to shareholders.

However, as I have been a shareholder for many months now and been researching this company intensely, we can, I believe stop this proceeding.

Do not send in your proxies just yet.

There are several problems with the proposals.

Resolution 1:

Buy one get one free director resolution?? A NORMAL proxy form would list directors separately so that you get to vote on each individual. Imagine if BHP offered six directors up for re-election and you only got one option in the proxy form to vote For/Against/Abstain. It is not BEST PRACTICE. For each director up for nomination you should have separate For/Against/Abstain options.

It clearly states on page 1 of the Notice of meeting the election of EACH director of the Company is ...."(to be voted on as a separate ordinary resolution)" and yet no provision on the proxy form is made for this offer.

Resolution 2:

Adopting a report ... can't do much about changing that.

Resolution 3:

Approve the renewal of the Transol Management Option Plan?

Well, I ask you if the current offer to directors of options as specified in Resolutions 4 and 5, giving Richard 15,000,000 free options with a strike price of 2c and a further 10 million unquoted management options with a strike price of 2c, what incentive is there for him to perform?

Options are currently trading at 1.6 c, so without effort that is worth $240,000. Why not make the strike price higher so that there is an incentive for Richard to perform, which I've no doubt he will.

In addition, this would allow them to issue management options up to 10% of the total number of issued shares i.e. 29,353,000 options. Once the current new lot of shares are issued in Resolution 5 at 2.5c (another 100,000,000) plus as proposed in Resolution 6 another 20,000,000 shares at 2.5c to Mr. Angus Edgar, then 10% of the NEW number of shares will be:

413,530,000, so that in future, management can issue to themselves 41,353,000 which will be the new 10% figure. Then add the further outstanding options on issue which can be converted and you start to see how management can cream a huge amount of options at unfair prices from this company.

This has to be stopped!

Resolution 4:

The strike price of the options is way too low. There is little incentive to perform.

Resolution 5:

We are disturbed by the offering proposed under Resolution 5 to issue 100M shares plus 50M option to a selected group of investors. Why not for everyone as a rights issue?

For those that have done the sums and research.. its not a fair deal if a select few get shares for 2.5c and free 2c options, particulalry as the shares and option package equvalent was 4c in April and yet there has been more work done since then in the background creating company value.

Also Melbourne Capital Limited clients would be given priority on these shares... Who is a director of Melbourne Capital... Angus Edgar, and he will receive a management fee for handling this issue.

Resolution 6:

Angus wants another $500,000 worth of shares and options for 2.5c.

I seriously question why Angus wants more cheap shares at this time when as stated on a previous thread TNC has over 3 million in the bank!!!! Which was obtained on the basis of being spent on current projects in the wings which were yet to be announced.

If those projects are imminent and the money is already there, the share price will, no doubt climb. So to hand out these cheap shares when there is no need for more cash at the moment, gives directors a cheap entry into TNC. Previously Angus has converted loans to the company for shares which, when calculated at price per share, have been as low as $0.00804354 cents per share (15/8/2006 $200,000 loan funds converted to 24,864,662 shares).

Then on 15/8/2006 $15,137 loan funds converted to 15,131,600 options at $0.0010003 cents

see page 3 of annual report. There is more but I won't bore you with more detail.

Resolution 7

So the person who creates the scheme drags Richard into it as well to give it some credibility. Happy as I am that Richard has come on board, I still believe that there needs to be incentives with the options and the strike price of the shares in Resolution 6 and 7 needs to be higher, i.e. around 4c as it was back in April. As Dartboard stated, we have more assets in the company and they offer the shares at 2.5c????

So does that mean if further deals are brought into the company that the directors will offer shares at 1.5c in the future??

Many of the shares in the top 10 cannot be used for voting because of conflict by way of association.

Even GAU cannot vote, I believe, because I can demonstrate an association. There are many companies in the top 10 that are related to one of the directors. Therefore, we can, and should make a difference.

I also urge you to come to the meeting if you possibly can, because unless these resolutions are stopped, they will now have the numbers to keep asking for more and more shares.

Email me at watchtnc@hotmail.com to offer your support and we shall keep you informed on what we are proposing to do.

Cheers,
Tangrams


----------



## ideaforlife (7 November 2007)

Just saw this previous post which seems interesting, but I don't have enough knowledge to make a judgement, can anyone provide some background and analysis please? Thanks.


----------



## tangrams (2 December 2007)

Check out the Andong Bor page of my website dedicated to TNC...



www.watch.htmlplanet.com


Cheers,
Tangrams


----------



## billhill (3 December 2007)

Interesting movement in this stock the last three days. The chart shows what is most likely to be insider activity as there have been no anouncements to warrant the huge volumes. Also appears to have broken out above 3.2 cents. last two days show selling above 3.4cents but significant buying below 3.2cents. Watch out for a posible significant announcement IMO.


----------



## nioka (25 January 2008)

Following a suggestion from a fellow ASFer I decided to look at TNC. I find they are involved in speed and red light cameras. Having just received a speeding fine from a camera ( my first in 50+ years of driving ) I decided to get back the fine through investing in TNC. I suppose that is like using a pin blindfolded to pick a speccie. Maybe it is throwing good money after bad, who knows. Anyone have any information on this one? The thread hasn't been bumpted much.


----------



## mickqld (27 May 2008)

Announcement out drilling has begun the first in Cambodia. This one has an enormous amount of potential I feel in a very unexplored part of the world.

27th May 2008
ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
Transol Corporation Ltd - Commencement of Drilling in Cambodia.
(ASX Code: TNC)
Liberty International Pty Ltd (100% owned subsidiary of Transol Corporation Ltd) has
mobilized the first ever RC / Diamond Drilling rig into Cambodia. Drilling programs utilizing
one RC / Diamond Drill Rig and also one stand alone diamond rig has commenced at the
Oyadao project. It is planned that drilling at the Banlung project will follow immediately after
the Oyadayo drill program is completed. Despite significant mobilization challenges the rigs
are now on site and will commence drilling immediately (project and drill location map
attached).
The Drilling is planned to test gold anomalies that have been outlined in the Company's
previous exploration programs including detailed mapping, stream sampling, rock sampling,
soil sampling, airborne geophysics and trenching.
Details of the two rigs are as follows
1. One RC / Diamond Drilling Rig (First Ever in Cambodia) – Track mounted and able to
work into the wet season (July to November) with capabilities to drill to 300 metres;
2. One Skid mounted Diamond Drill rig capable of drilling to 250 metres.
Highlights of Proposed Exploration
• Commencement of drilling at the Oyadao Border Prospect is for an initial 10 hole,
1200 metre program to test over one kilometre strike length of quartz reefs which
have been actively mined for gold by local miners (map of drill targets attached).
• After completion of the Oyadao program it is planned that the rigs will move to the
Banlung project and test drill the Okalla Prospect with an initial 9 Hole program for
1350 metres(map of Okalla drill targets attached).
• Analytical samples to be processed at ALS in Laos with an expected 4 – 6 week
turnaround.
• Trenching is continuing at Okalla on a strong gold target obtained from stream
sediment and panning in creeks over and area of approximately 10 sq.km. So far
trench assays up to 3m @ 13g/tAu have been obtained from an area containing
sulphide altered float that also contains gold values.
Liberty continues to be at the forefront of gold and base metals exploration in Cambodia
having been active in the country since 2005. The company has been innovative and has
sort new options for achieving exploration success in the challenging exploration frontier of
Cambodia. Liberty was the first Company to conduct airborne geophysics programs for gold
and base metals in Cambodia and is now proud to be the first company in Cambodia to
commence an RC drilling program. The company expects to gain significant geological
information and a better understanding of the gold anomalies that have been identified to
date. The Board of Transol believe that this is a major step in progressing the targets toward
the ultimate goal of a significant gold discovery within the Companies 100% owned
Cambodian projects.


----------



## hangseng (3 June 2008)

I like the looks of TNC a great deal Mick. The gold, silver and copper results so far indicate this to be quite a significant project.

The gold and silver assays were simply huge out of Banlung in particular. Grades of up to 61.8g/t gold, 73g/t silver and 9.12% copper.

This has been a while between drinks but the drills are onsite now and they have indicated a very quick turn around time for assay results. This should be good.


----------



## chimp (21 June 2008)

Great to see it has held very well, but a mining friend is concerned that the management lacks of technical knowledge, which manes that it's hard for them to develop into a big mine, let alone, a one like OXR.

any thoughts?


----------



## hangseng (21 June 2008)

chimp said:


> Great to see it has held very well, but a mining friend is concerned that the management lacks of technical knowledge, which manes that it's hard for them to develop into a big mine, let alone, a one like OXR.
> 
> any thoughts?




Maybe your mining friend isn't aware that TNC owns 100% of Liberty Mining.

http://www.libertymining.com.kh/index.php?page=profile

Tell your friend to review Liberty.


----------



## chimp (21 June 2008)

I see, HS, Edgar is the brain in @ Liberty. The friend of mine is a good mining engineer but might not be alert enough to be the sensitivities in stock market. 

Happy weekend HS.


----------



## chimp (21 June 2008)

Apologies for the terrible typos in the previous post.....it's 10pm in the east coast, and after a long day shopping, ....difficult to know what i'm talking abt.


----------



## Agentm (30 June 2008)

seems to just be on a steady climb now..

its obvious there is something about to occur on this stock imho, there seems to be a lot of speculation on this stock..  perhaps an announcement soon?


----------



## inefekt (30 June 2008)

Agentm said:


> seems to just be on a steady climb now..
> 
> its obvious there is something about to occur on this stock imho, there seems to be a lot of speculation on this stock..  perhaps an announcement soon?




Apparently a delegation from the company went to visit the site in Cambodia and were due back late last week. Announcements re that visit and also re drilling should be coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## Agentm (30 June 2008)

pretty interesting. the volumes throughout the month have been quite good, and the sp was about 2.6 in early june and as high as 4.5 today..

hmmmmmmmmmmm

wonder what that could indicate?  people fly over, come back, and perhaps they like what they saw?

i am very interested in what announcements may come in the near term then


----------



## J.B.Nimble (30 June 2008)

Well it is a little over a month since they reported RC drilling starting at the Oyadao prospect and samples were to be processed in Laos on a 4 to 6 week turnaround. The first holes might just be coming in now...  Probably unrelated to the sp move though - the start of this little rally comfortably pre-dates the announcement.

I do wish they would lose the software side of the company. I don't see how these two such different businesses co-exist under the same corporate structure


----------



## mickqld (2 July 2008)

Announcement out more leases granted looking good.

2 July 2008
ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
Transol Corporation Ltd – Granting of Exploration Licenses at
Banlung North and Oyadayo South - Cambodia.
(ASX Code: TNC)
Liberty International Pty Ltd (Liberty) (100% owned subsidiary of Transol Corporation Ltd)
is pleased to announce the granting of Exploration Licenses (EL’s) at Banlung North and
Oyadayo South. Both these EL’s are extensions of existing project areas that Liberty has
been actively exploring during the last two years. In addition, the Company is assessing
the potential of a number of other projects that are prospective for gold, copper and other
commodities.
Highlights
· Conversion of the Banlung North Memorandum of Understanding area to full EL - the
license is 328 Km² and contains the Katieng and Kunmunn gold prospects, and is an
extension to the existing 300 Km² Banlung EL.
· Granting of an EL at Oyadayo South - the license is 248 Km² and is contiguous to the
South, with the Oyadayo and Andong Meas project areas with Liberty now holding a
total of 696 Km² in this project area The area covers numerous artisinal gold
workings and the Company rates it as highly prospective.
The Company is in the review process on a number of projects that are prospective for
gold, copper and other commodities.
The Directors of Transol are pleased with these tenement grantings as they substantially
increase Liberty’s project areas within a geological environment that Liberty considers
prospective for gold and copper mineralisation.


----------



## Agentm (2 July 2008)

The Company is in the review process on a number of projects that are prospective for gold, copper and other commodities.


so there was something more to this than just a flying visit!!


----------



## J.B.Nimble (2 July 2008)

Interesting announcement. For a long while I thought Liberty might be struggling within this corporate structure but it seems to be getting fair attention and resourcing, with drilling underway and now the new exploration licences.

I'm looking forward to seeing some drill results soon...


----------



## robandcoll (2 July 2008)

Options? does anyone know if TNC has options. Prefer to trade those at the moment. Gives you leverage

appreciate it


----------



## inefekt (3 July 2008)

robandcoll said:


> Options? does anyone know if TNC has options. Prefer to trade those at the moment. Gives you leverage
> 
> appreciate it




Yes they do. 
TNCOA
Expire May 2011

Why do these posts have to be at least 100 characters in length, it's pretty silly and very annoying


----------



## mickqld (23 July 2008)

Outstanding development potential for this company now. Right next door to BHP/Mitsubishi joint venture Bauxite project.

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
Granting of Bauxite Exploration Licenses at Mondlekiri Province - Cambodia

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080723/pdf/00862430.pdf


----------



## b1gb055 (18 August 2008)

Does anyone know what is happening with this stock? According to the recent announcement we should have had some sample results by now. I see the price has fallen recently & looks like the stock may be being manipulated prior to a significant announcement.

Cheers


----------



## J.B.Nimble (18 August 2008)

The May 27 announcement of drilling commencement and a 4 to 6 week lab turnaround would suggest first results may have been possible by late July. My suspicion is that drilling progress has been slower than hoped due to inexperience (first RC drill rig in Cambodia) and also due to the wet season. The promised lab turn around in Laos may not have transpired - a little SE Asian rubber time perhaps... 

The run up in price was preceded by rumours surrounding the visit to Cambodia by senior Transol staff. The "something big going down" turned out to be the granting of bauxite exploration tenements - pretty interesting news but maybe not what some were hoping for... 

In the current market a minnow can't swim against the current for long. It would be nice to think that something big is imminent, but I can't see any manipulation right now - interested to see the announcement but not losing any sleep over it...


----------



## Agentm (19 November 2009)

18 November 2009

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT

Transol Corporation Limited - Appointment of new director
(ASX Code: TNC)

Transol Corporation Limited (“Transol”) is pleased to announce that Mr Phillip Jackson has been appointed to the Board as a non-executive director.

Mr Jackson is the Managing Director of Enhanced Biogenic Methane Ltd (EBM), which follows a successful period with Energy Infrastructure and Resources Ltd (EIR) as General Manager, Development. Transol has acquired a 20% equity position in EBM and has an option to purchase the remaining 80%.

EBM has an exclusive Australian licence from the Western Research Institute (WRI) of Wyoming, USA, for the use of patented technology for biogenic methane enhancement.

Phillip has over 20 years experience in coal seam gas exploration, resource management, environmental and risk management as well as a background in microbiology making him well suited to advance EBM into the territories of commercialising new hydrocarbon technologies and creating sustainable resources for Australia. 

Over the last three years, Philip has project managed a number of exploration and technology ventures including the SunState GTL Project, TRU Energy Queensland gas exploration program as well as several other exploration opportunities in Australia and overseas.

Prior to working with EIR, Mr Jackson formed part of the CBM Asset Team in BHP Billiton whereby he was responsible for the development and maintenance of enterprise wide risk strategy and HSEC for CSM within BHP Billiton and directed and supported risk management for CSM projects. This
included a very successful exploration program in Inner Mongolia, Peoples Republic of China.

Mr Jackson has reinforced this knowledge with a Master of Business Administration from the University of New England, a Post Graduate Diploma – Safety Management from Massey University, NZ, a Diploma of Air Pollution – Royal Society of Health – 1984 and a Diploma of Public Health – Royal Society of Health.

Transol’s Managing Director, Mr Angus Edgar commented: “It is a great development for the Company to secure the services of such a highly credentialed and experienced professional such as Mr Phillip Jackson. His background and experience will be invaluable to Transol as we embark on the
testing and development of the biogenic methane enhancement technology via our investment into EBM€.


----------



## Ruprect (30 November 2009)

Ive held this one in a quiet little drawer for a while now. Yes, im patient! Nice to see some news coverage, this time from Garimpeiro in The Age/SMH.

TRANSOL Corp (ASX:TNC) has many strings to its bow, including the recent push into biogenic methane enhancement - a process that speeds up the natural process of coal seams bleeding off methane.

It is one of a number of technology levers that we will be hearing more about in years to come as the coal seam gas sector sets itself up to replace power generation from coal, as well as competing with natural gas for gas export markets.

But Garimpeiro's interest in the stock - apart from a share price of 1.2 ¢ and a market value of $12.6 million - is in its gold interests in Cambodia, of all places.

It's a virgin country in terms of Western world exploration expertise but is now opening up, hoping to attract the sort of mining investment that its northern neighbours Laos and Thailand have secured in recent years.

Cambodia's gold potential has been highlighted to the local market by OZ Minerals. It's got a discovery up there that it is expected will eventually shape up as a multimillion-ounce find with development potential.

We will hear more about the future of OZ's Cambodian gold ambitions today when its new managing director, Terry Burgess, unveils his plans for the company after 100 days in the job.

Transol will be more interested than most in the OZ briefing as it has a big chunk of exploration ground right next door to OZ's Cambodian find.

An address next door to a multimillion-ounce gold discovery is always good news, particularly when the address is in an emerging gold province, not one already picked over to death


----------



## Agentm (30 November 2009)

some slides from the oz announcement

they have defined their gold prospect as a place to explore right now..

i believe what the article in the age referred to is covered in these slides


----------



## craigj (30 November 2009)

sounds good but what is the sovereign risk in cambodia ?
other than that worth a look with the low market cap


----------



## Ruprect (1 December 2009)

Not a lot actually. A whole lot of companies have moved there in recent years. As an aside, i was there myself last year, staggering to see the western investment in the country - property prices have leapt at an amazing rate over the last 5 years. 

Its now a stable democracy - much more stable (and less likely to fail due to western influence) than many of the places in Africa. 

I look forward to that maiden resource from Oz Minerals in the next couple of months. Nearology could well mean some decent market interest here. I liked the way OZ talked up their Cambodia project - i have a sneaking suspision given their emphasis that they are very confident of a very good resource size and grades. Time shall tell. 

This doesnt seem to be a bad little investment for TNC - they are actually into a lot of other stuff, so this one could be a very handy surprise.


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*High Grade Gold Results - Southern Cross Bore*


Highlights:
• Drilling from Southern Cross Bore confirms high grade gold mineralisation extending for 200m down plunge from surface
• Mineralisation remains open in all directions and interpreted to continue to at least 500m down plunge
• Drill results include:
- 24m @ 4.19 g/t Au and 0.33% Cu from 79m in 12JRRC001
   Including 7m @ 7.28 g/t Au and 0.52% Cu from 87m

- 34m @ 3.83 g/t Au and 0.44 % Cu from 63m in 12JRRC004
   Including 3m @ 21.0 g/t Au and 0.47% Cu from 81m

- 4m @ 3.53 g/t Au from 70m in 12JRRC005

- 5m @ 2.73 g/t Au and 0.28% Cu from 108m in 12JRRC008

• Excellent potential for large gold resource within Iron Oxide Copper Gold (IOCG) structure

*Background*
Transol entered into an agreement with Sturt Resources Limited (“Sturt”) to earn up to a 51%
interest in Sturt’s 100% owned SXB Project located 75km north east of Alice Springs in the Northern
Territory.
Under the terms of the Agreement Transol is required to spend $200,000 on initial drilling at SXB,
which has now been achieved at completion of this eight hole drilling program. Transol now has the
right to spend an additional $800,000 to earn 51%.


----------



## AllAussie (9 January 2013)

springhill said:


> *High Grade Gold Results - Southern Cross Bore*
> 
> 
> Highlights:
> ...




Has anyone been looking at TNC lately??? With the results above, and new drill results due out anytime now from Johnnies Reward, does anyone like them at a market cap. of only $4mil?

Seems like a bargain to me, or am I missing something?


----------

